# PC startet nicht ..



## |L1n3 (12. Dezember 2007)

So .. nen Freund hat seinen PC jetzt bekommen und aufgebaut:
Intel Core2Quad Q6600
Gigabyte Ga-X38DQ6
2048 MiB RAM (OCZ Platinium CL5 4-4-15)
8800 GTX (von XFX)
Chieftek 500 Watt Netzteil (weiss nich welche genau, hat aber 3* 12 Volt-schienen)

Das ganze steckt in nem TT Soprano DS
Nun das Problem: Beim drücken auf den power-knopp bzw. überbrücken der pins am Mobo tut sich nix. Garnix ! Wir haben alle Stromanschlüsse dran: 24Pin ATX, 8pol. P4(12Volt) und  den zusätztlichen Molex. Das Netzteil läuft wenn man es direkt am ATX-Kabel zum starten bringt. Ansonsten is der PC bisher komplett tot. Keine Lüfter drehen, kein piepsen und auch kein lämpchen.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung was das sein könnte ?


----------



## MrMorse (13. Dezember 2007)

Hm, baue das System mal 'fliegend' auf (ohne Gehäuse, einfach so auf dem Tisch)


----------



## Henner (13. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht ist das Board einfach defekt... Testweise mal alles abnehmen, was nicht notwendig ist, also alle Laufwerke, den Molex-Stecker auf dem Board (braucht man nur bei mehreren Grafikkarten und auch dann nicht zwingend), einen der Speicherriegel (beide einzeln testen, sofern es überhaupt zwei sind). Fährt er dann immer noch nicht hoch, ist wahrscheinlich Board oder CPU defekt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Dezember 2007)

Oder einfach nur schlechter Kontakt zwischen irgendwelchen Komponenten...

Besonders beliebt sind hier die Steckplätze (GraKa vorallendingen), die nicht korrekt im Slot sitzen und somit ein Starten des Rechners eindrucksvoll verhindern...

Gleiches übrigens auch beim RAM...


----------



## Janny (13. Dezember 2007)

Hatte das Problem auch mal, hat aber daran gelegen das die Schrift von den steckern nach oben zeigten. eig. mussten sie nach unten zeigen und dan gigs auch. wenn wirklich am graka steckplatz liegen sollte vielleicht ein wenig kraft anweden, die graka festhalten bzw ein bisschen doller reindrücken und Starten.

Lg good Luck


----------



## |L1n3 (13. Dezember 2007)

CPU, RAM, GRAKA und etc. kanns einfach nich weil der PC einfach NIX macht. Beim Ram gibs nen fehlercode, CPU auch  graka weiss ich nich aber die is ja nichmal zwingend notwendig.
Also wirds am board liegen.. mein freund wirds dann mal einsenden. Komischerweise hat Alternate das board jetzt garnicht mehr gelistet ..


----------



## goldus1990 (5. August 2009)

board ist defekt oder frontpanel falsch verbunden am board


----------

